
The History of the Car Cup Holder (2013) - benbreen
http://www.bonappetit.com/trends/article/the-history-of-the-car-cup-holder
======
CalRobert
Man, that site renders _horribly_ on FF, at least with ghostery on.

------
Grishnakh
This is the worst web page I've seen in recent history. I'm stuck using IE11
with no ad-blocking or anything like that, and I can't even read it. If I
scroll down too much, it just turns blank, if I keep scrolling down it just
goes into some kind of infinite loop. It is completely unusable, and I mean
that literally: it is utterly impossible for me to read this article. I got as
far as the part about the indentations in the glove box door and past that I'm
stuck.

